# Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?



## Anticrist (3. Juli 2013)

*Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Wenn jetzt nicht wieder die Muslimbrüder bei den nächsten Wahlen an die Macht kommen, dann wohl eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Laudian (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Ich denke mal die Ägypter haben jetzt gesehen, dass Wahlen keine Garantie für Demokratie sind.
Bei den nächsten Wahlen erhält dann womöglich eine weniger extremistische Partei die Mehrheit, die wirklich alle Ägypter im Blick hat, und nicht nur die eigenen Wähler. Mursi hat ja letztlich die Vorstellungen der Muslimbrüder allen Ägyptern aufzwingen wollen, und ist damit grandios gescheitert.

Man hat auf jeden Fall gesehen, dass es sich die Ägypter nicht mehr gefallen lassen, wenn sich jemand selber zum Diktator ernennt, und das ist eine gute Sache.


----------



## DeepXtreme (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

*M*'ubarak, *M*'ursi, *M*'ansur...  *M*enschen-*M*acht-*M*änner - Ich kaufe mir kein "M"

...aber gut, man wird sehen wie es sich weiter entwickelt. Konnte ja auch nicht weitergehen wie bisher.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Mursi und die Muslimbrüder sind eine Bedrohung für Agypten, die Bevölkerung und den Nahen Osten gewesen, deswegen ist eine Absetzung dieses fundamentalistischen Regimes zu begrüßen. Ägypten bleibt jedoch ein Pulverfass. Zwar bevorzuge ich grundlegend eine Militärdiktatur einem fundamentalistischen System wie dem Mursis, jedoch wäre es nun wünschenswert, dass nach einer Übergangsphase die Bevölkerung die Chance bekommt, eine freiheitliche Demokratie ohne fundamentalistische Grundstruktur zu errichten, sofern überhaupt gewünscht oder realisierbar.


----------



## debalz (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Habe mal ein Jahr in Kairo und Port Said gearbeitet und wünsche mir sehr dass die junge Generation, die in den Startlöchern steht und endlich ohne staatliche Gängelei und Beschränkung sich entfalten und verwirklichen will nun eine Chance bekommt -  unter einer liberalen Regierung ohne extreme religiöse Prägung. Das Militär hat eine besondere Rolle in Ägypten und als Militärputsch wie das in manchen Zeitungen betitelt wird, würde ich es nicht bezeichnen - aber etwas unbehagen ist schon dabei, denn die Militärs bleiben auch mal länger an der Macht wenn die neue Regierungsbildung keine Fortschritte macht, aber ich glaube dass die Opposition unter El-Baradei gut genug organisiert ist um die Nachfolge anzutreten.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Eine Demokratie wird durch das Militär geputscht und dies wird auch noch bejubelt...

Naja, ich hoffe dass das Militär wenigstens die Macht wieder abgibt.


----------



## DeepXtreme (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



> Eine Demokratie wird durch das Militär geputscht und dies wird auch noch bejubelt...


Allein weil jemand durch (vermeintlich) demokratische Wahlen an die macht kommt, ist es in der Folge längst kein demokratischer Staat. Wer weiss das nicht besser als Deutschland Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Mal abwarten was sich daraus jetzt entwickelt


----------



## Seeefe (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Ich finde ein Staat sollte nicht auf Grundlagen von Religionen aufgebaut sein, oder nach irgendeinem Religiösem Buch handeln. 

Theoretisch finde ich es gut, das der Typ nun auch weg vom fenster ist und hoffe das nun eine Regierung folgt, die nicht so stark am Islam hängt, wobei das wohl leider nicht so sein wird.


Andererseits sind die Ägypter auch selbst schuld, sie haben ihn damals gewählt. Allein Muslimbrüderschaft, als ich das damals hörte dachte ich auch nur, mal sehen wie lange das gut gehen wird. 

Hier passte echt der Satz, "Vom Regen in die Traufe".


----------



## Andrej (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Ich frage mich,was haben die Menschen nach eimen Jahr erwartet?Dass die Straßen nun mit Gold gepflastert werden würden.Lebesmittel,Benzin und Arbeitsplätze fallen nicht vom Himmel,auch wenn viele daran glauben.Jede Revolution zerstört zuerst das Land und wirft es auf Jahre,wenn nicht auf Jahrzehente zurück,siehe UdSSR,Jugoslawien oder Lybien.In Lybien,wo früher Wasser teuerer war als Bezin,herrscht heute Benzin Knappheit und dass obwohl das Land,das beste Erdöl der Welt hat.
Ich glaube das Land ist jetzt voll am Ars..,denn die Tourismusindustrie des Landes,an der die meisten Arbeitsplätze hängen hat mehr als 50% der Touristen verlohren.

Jetzt werden wir ja sehen,wie es mit dem Land weiter geht.


----------



## debalz (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Die Ägypter haben zumindest eine Perspektive in wirtschaftlicher und gesellschaftlicher Hinsicht erwartet und keine Verschlimmerung der Lage. Mursi hat es in kürzester Zeit geschafft die Gesellschaft zu spalten, seine "demokratischen" Ziele zu widerlegen und der Wirtschaft jegliche Impulse zu nehmen. Der Tourismus wird bei stabiler Lage wieder ein wichtiges Standbein werden, wichtig ist aber auch die Grundlage für eine breiter aufgestellte Wirtschaft zu schaffen, Produktion und Binnennachfrage ankurbeln, das wird neben der konsensualen Einbindung der verschiedenen religiösen Strömungen in die Politik die größte Herausforderung für die zukünftige Regierung.


----------



## Anticrist (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Staat sollte nicht auf Grundlagen von Religionen aufgebaut sein, oder nach irgendeinem Religiösem Buch handeln.


 
Ein Staat definiert sich nicht durch Fläche X innerhalb geografischer Grenzen, sondern durch die Menschen die innerhalb dieser Grenzen leben. Eine Führung, so fern existent, existiert auf gnaden der Bevölkerung.. 
Und die meisten Staaten sind genau so entstanden - durch religiöse oder kulturelle Gemeinsamkeiten (oder zerfallen), siehe Indien + Pakistan
Ein Staat kann und darf jede Religion der Welt zur Grundlage haben, so lange durch die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung legitimiert.



> Ich glaube das Land ist jetzt voll am Ars..,denn die Tourismusindustrie des Landes,an der die meisten Arbeitsplätze hängen hat mehr als 50% der Touristen verlohren.



und deswegen sollten despotische Massenmörder lieber gleich an der Macht bleiben?


----------



## Andrej (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Anticrist schrieb:


> und deswegen sollten despotische Massenmörder lieber gleich an der Macht bleiben?



Und wie viele Menschen hat Mursi getötet?Man hätte Mursi mehr Zeit geben müssen,um zu sehen wie es weiter geht.In einem Jahr kann man nichts erreichen und wenn man was erreichen will,braucht man viel Geld,das Ägypten nicht hat.


----------



## Anticrist (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Die Kritik an Mursi besteht vor allem darin, das er eben nichts für die Wirtschaft etc getan hat, sondern zu sehr damit beschäftigt war Muslimbrüder und Getreue in Machtpositionen zu installieren. 
Das unmittelbar nachdem man eine Verfassung durchgepeitscht hatte die den Willen der Mehrheit ignoriert und nur dem radikal islamischen Teil der Bevölkerung entgegen kommt. 
Nachdem Mursi Richter austauschte und das Verfassungsgericht quasi entmachtete - somit war die neue islamistisch geprägte Verfassung unangreifbar und Mursi mit jeder Menge macht bekleidet

Erinnere mich hier auch an ein tv Interview in dem ein Prediger der Muslimbrüder dazu aufrief Sphinx und Pyramiden als Götzen falscher Götter abzureißen - das manche so weit gehen würden, zeigte die Vergangenheit in Afghanistan und Mali


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Manchen Leuten bekommt die Höhenluft nicht besonders und dann werden die Größenwahnsinnig


----------



## Laudian (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Wär nicht das erste mal in der Geschichte dass die Menschen mit der neu gewonnenen Demokratie nicht umgehen können, jemanden wählen der sich zum Diktator ernennt, und seine eigenen Ansichten radikal in der Gesellschaft durchsetzt.

Deswegen ist es absolut richtig dass man Mursi nicht die Zeit gegeben hat, die Gesellschaft nach seinen Vorstellungen umzuformen.
Bei Hitler hat man das damals ausprobiert, und wir alle wissen wie das ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?


 
Etwas mehr eigener Text und unabhängige Quellen wären super. Könntest du das noch einfügen?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



> Die Kritik an Mursi besteht vor allem darin, das er eben nichts für die Wirtschaft etc getan hat, sondern zu sehr damit beschäftigt war Muslimbrüder und Getreue in Machtpositionen zu installieren.


War doch in der Türkei genauso. Die AKP hatte zunächst das System geändert, damit die Regierung nicht mehr so einfach geputscht werden kann wie  1960, 1970, 1980 und 1997. Und jetzt? Jetzt hat die Türkei eine stabil und wachsende Wirtschaft. Zur Info: Im Jahr 2000 musste die Türkei durch den IWF gerettet werden und 2001 kam die AKP an die Regierung, d.h. die wirtschaftliche Lage war damals miserabel. Eine stabile Wirtschaft kann man nicht innerhalb eines Jahres aufbauen.


> Das unmittelbar nachdem man eine Verfassung durchgepeitscht hatte die den Willen der Mehrheit ignoriert und nur dem radikal islamischen Teil der Bevölkerung entgegen kommt.


2/3 der Wähler haben bei der Volksabstimmung für die Verfassung gestimmt.


> Allein weil jemand durch (vermeintlich) demokratische Wahlen an die macht kommt, ist es in der Folge längst kein demokratischer Staat. Wer weiss das nicht besser als Deutschland Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts.


Dieser Logik nach kann man jede x-beliebige Demokratie als undemokratisch verleumden und militärisch putschen...


> Wär nicht das erste mal in der Geschichte dass die Menschen mit der neu gewonnenen Demokratie nicht umgehen können, jemanden wählen der sich zum Diktator ernennt


Wer sich die Verfassung, welche die Regierung entworfen hat, auch nur oberflächlich anschaut, wird feststellen, dass sich Mursi nicht zum Diktator ernannt hat.


----------



## DeepXtreme (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Andrej schrieb:


> Und wie viele Menschen hat Mursi getötet?Man hätte Mursi mehr Zeit geben müssen,um zu sehen wie es weiter geht.In einem Jahr kann man nichts erreichen und wenn man was erreichen will,braucht man viel Geld,das Ägypten nicht hat.


 Sich über die Justiz stellen? Keine mir bekannte demokratisch Regel. Verfassungsänderungen zugunsten seiner Person? Auch keine mir bbekannte demokratische Regel... immer weiter so, und Mubarak ist wieder auferstanden.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



> Sich über die Justiz stellen? Keine mir bekannte demokratisch Regel.


Dies war bitter nötig. Z.B. hatte die Justiz kurzerhand die Parlamentswahl für ungültig und somit das Parlament für aufgelöst erklärt.


> Verfassungsänderungen zugunsten seiner Person? Auch keine mir bbekannte demokratische Regel


Könntest du bitte diese Behauptung durch Beispiele konkretisieren?


----------



## Yassen (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

grundzätzlcih zu begrüßen wenn jetzt jemand an die Macht kommt, der alle im blick hat. Das erste währe wohl die religionsfreiheit festzuschreiben, sonst wird da nichts



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Staat sollte nicht auf Grundlagen von Religionen aufgebaut sein, oder nach irgendeinem Religiösem Buch handeln.
> .


 
Naja auch Deutschland glaube ich hat den Eid auf die Bibel. Man kann so einen staat bauen denn vieles was darin steht ist noch nicht mal so doof man muss es nur im Zusammenhang betrachten. Und man darf niemanden eine religion oder unvernünftige regeln einer religion aufdrücken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Das eine wäre der Diensteid und das andere Kapitel hat man in jüngster Vergangenheit ja schon öfters erlebt


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Yassen schrieb:


> Naja auch Deutschland glaube ich hat den Eid auf die Bibel.


 
Nein.
Sowas machen nur US Präsidenten. Aber nicht weil sie es machen müssen sondern weil es gerne gesehen wird.
Clinton hatte das damals nach seiner Wiederwahl nicht gemacht und wurde dafür -- vor allem von der christlichen Rechten die die USA für den Staat Gottes auf Erden halten -- stark kritisiert.

In Deutschland ist Staat und Kirche getrennt was auch gut so ist. Ich will mir nicht von irgendwelchen Kirchenvertretern vorschreiben lassen wie ich zu leben oder zu lieben habe.
Freie Selbstbestimmung, freie Meinungsäußerung und die Wahrung der Gleichheit sind die Grundlagen der Demokratie. In Ägypten habe ich davon noch nie was gesehen.


----------



## Anticrist (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist Staat und Kirche getrennt was auch gut so ist. Ich will mir nicht von irgendwelchen Kirchenvertretern vorschreiben lassen wie ich zu leben oder zu lieben habe.
> Freie Selbstbestimmung, freie Meinungsäußerung und die Wahrung der Gleichheit sind die Grundlagen der Demokratie. In Ägypten habe ich davon noch nie was gesehen.



Sowohl Frau Merkel als auch Herr Gauck haben Ihren Amtseid mit "... so wahr mir Gott helfe" abgeschlossen..
Das Glaubensbekenntnis ist in Deutschland optional und wird vor sprechen des Eids erfragt


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Sowohl Frau Merkel als auch Herr Gauck haben Ihren Amtseid mit "... so wahr mir Gott helfe" abgeschlossen..


 
Das machen sie weil sie es wollen und nicht weil sie es müssen. Ein sehr feiner Unterschied.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Ich hoffe, das nach dem turbulenten und antisakulären Tendenzen der letzten Zeit endlich die Vernunft siegen mag. Die radikalen Islamisten haben nun erst Mal Kredit verspielt, auch wenn die Interpretation gerade bei den armen, häufig eher ungebildeten, die oft nur ihren Halt in der Religion finden /suchen vermögen noch unsicher ist. Ich persönlich glaube aber nicht, das die Muslimbrüder mit ihren Erfahrungen im Untergrund, trotz verfolgung, Folter und lange Gefängnisaufenthalte so schnell "Ruhe" geben werden. 
Viele der jungen Leute, die oft gut sozial vernetzt sind, haben keine Lust auf "Gottesstaat". Denen wünsche ich von Herzen, das sie nicht in ihrem politischen Engagement nachlassen.

Ägypten ist ein spannendes Land mit vielen Gegensätzen, aber auch unglaublich viel Herzlichkeit und Toleranz, eigentlich. ich wünsche mir, das die Ä. ihren Weg finden.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Ein Staat definiert sich nicht durch Fläche X innerhalb geografischer Grenzen, sondern durch die Menschen die innerhalb dieser Grenzen leben. Eine Führung, so fern existent, existiert auf gnaden der Bevölkerung..
> Und die meisten Staaten sind genau so entstanden - durch religiöse oder kulturelle Gemeinsamkeiten (oder zerfallen), siehe Indien + Pakistan
> Ein Staat kann und darf jede Religion der Welt zur Grundlage haben, so lange durch die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung legitimiert.


 
Das halte ich für puren Qatsch.

Religion und Staat passen nicht zusammen, sieht man an Staaten die Islamistisch geprägt sind am besten. Dort werden Minderheiten weitestgehend unterdrückt, wie andere Religionsgemeinschaften, was auch nicht wunderlich ist, für den Islam sind alle anderen Religionen verfälscht worden. 

Die Geschichte zeigt, das Staaten meist wegen Religionen Krieg geführt haben. 


Somit nochmal. Religion und Staat müssen getrennt werden, sonst wird irgendeine Seite immer Unterdrückt bzw. in die Ecke gestellt und mal ehrlich, wenn man die Regeln in den jeweiligen "heiligen Büchern" wirklich befolgt (wie nunmal in mehreren Arabischen Staaten), dann sind irgendwelche Bevölkergunsgruppen immer im Nachteil und das Leben ist alles, aber nicht mehr frei.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



> Religion und Staat passen nicht zusammen, sieht man an Staaten die Islamistisch geprägt sind am besten. Dort werden Minderheiten weitestgehend unterdrückt, wie andere Religionsgemeinschaften, was auch nicht wunderlich ist, für den Islam sind alle anderen Religionen verfälscht worden.


Es wurden und werden auch in Staaten, in denen Staat und Religion getrennt sind, Minderheiten unterdrückt und verfolgt, v.a. religiöse Minderheiten.



> Die Geschichte zeigt, das Staaten meist wegen Religionen Krieg geführt haben.


Die Gegenwart zeigt, dass Menschen immer Gründe finden, um Krieg zu führen. Sieht man am besten an den USA.



> Somit nochmal. Religion und Staat müssen getrennt werden, sonst wird irgendeine Seite immer Unterdrückt bzw. in die Ecke gestellt und mal ehrlich, wenn man die Regeln in den jeweiligen "heiligen Büchern" wirklich befolgt (wie nunmal in mehreren Arabischen Staaten), dann sind irgendwelche Bevölkergunsgruppen immer im Nachteil und das Leben ist alles, aber nicht mehr frei.


Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher, jeder hat eins


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Es wurden und werden auch in Staaten, in denen Staat und Religion getrennt sind, Minderheiten unterdrückt und verfolgt, v.a. religiöse Minderheiten.
> 
> 
> Die Gegenwart zeigt, dass Menschen immer Gründe finden, um Krieg zu führen. Sieht man am besten an den USA.
> ...


 
Naja in Deutschland sehe ich das nicht unbedingt. 

Meiner Meinung nach, muss Religion und Staat getrennt werden.

Fakt ist, Bauanträge für Kirchen in Islamischen Staaten ist genau so, wie mitm Auto unter Wasser zu fahren.

Und über begründete und unbegründete Kriege kann man streiten, aber Krieg im Mantel der Religion ist das peverseste was der Mensch erschaffen hat.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Deutschland ist auch nicht das einzige Land, wo Staat und Religion getrennt sind 

Meiner Meinung nach nicht zwangsläufig.

Nö. Z.B. wurden und werden in einem (vermeintlich) so judenfeindlichen Staat wie dem Iran Synagogen gebaut. Darüberhinaus haben die Juden im Iran gesetzlich immer eine Vertretung im Parlament.

Kriege, die auf Basis von Lügen wie z.B. "die haben Massenvernichtungswaffen" geschehen, sind um längen perverser. Auch Kriege bei denen vorgegaukelt wird, dass man für die Demokratie kämpfe, sind von der perversesten Sorte.

Mir fällt aber auf, dass wir vom eigentlichen Thema abdriften.


----------



## Ahab (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Ich bin begeistert, dass die Ägypter Mursi abgesetzt haben! Ich habe damals die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen, als ich sah, dass die Ägypter ein islamistisches System wählen?! Und mir war auch völlig klar, dass die Muslimbrüder ein streng muslimisches Staatsgefüge aufbauen werden und sukzessive demokratische, respektive säkulare Elemente zugunsten religiöser Regelungen verdrängen. Dass Mursi dann noch nach Gutdünken die Verfassung geändert hat um sich und seinen Anhängern Freiheiten und Vorteile einzuräumen, hat mich da kaum noch gewundert. 

Ich weiß nicht wie die Verteilung aussieht zwischen denen, die gegen, und solchen die für Mursi sind. Wenn die Mursi-Anhänger in der Unterzahl sind (wären sie es nicht, wäre ein Putsch wohl nicht so ohne weiteres möglich gewesen), haben sie sich ganz klar unterzuordnen. Religiöser Fundamentalismus, ganz gleich welcher Religion, darf keinen Platz in einer modernen Gesellschaft haben. 

Ich begrüße es sehr, dass die Ägypter ein liberales und modernes Staatssystem einem fundamentalistischen Gottesstaat vorziehen. Das ist sehr beruhigend und ich hoffe, dass andere Länder nachziehen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Eine (indirekte) Militärdiktatur ist ein liberales und modernes Staatssystem? Interessant....


> Ich weiß nicht wie die Verteilung aussieht zwischen denen, die gegen, und solchen die für Mursi sind. Wenn die Mursi-Anhänger in der Unterzahl sind (*wären sie es nicht, wäre ein Putsch wohl nicht so ohne weiteres möglich gewesen*), haben sie sich ganz klar unterzuordnen.


Stimmt nicht. Auch wenn die Anhänger einer Regierung in Überzahl sind, ist ein Militärputsch ohne weiteres möglich. Ist in der Türkei mehrmals passiert.


> Und mir war auch völlig klar, dass die Muslimbrüder ein streng muslimisches Staatsgefüge aufbauen werden und *sukzessive demokratische, respektive säkulare Elemente zugunsten religiöser Regelungen verdrängen*.


Hier mal Auszüge aus der "Islamistenverfasssung", welche die Regierung entworfen hatte:


> Artikel (5)
> Elemente des Staates und der Gesellschaft
> Es gilt die ausgeübt Souveränität des Volkes, welche zu schützen und zu bewahren ist im Rahmen der nationalen Einheit, die die Quelle der Autorität ist, wie in der Verfassung festgelegt.
> 
> ...



Btw: Ein Staat ist nicht dazu verpflichtet säkular zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Hier mal Auszüge aus der "Islamistenverfasssung", welche die Regierung entworfen hatte:


 
Offiziell war die DDR eine deutsche demokratische Republik.
Davon gemerkt hast du im Alltag allerdings nichts und das ist eben der Knackpunkt.
Meinungsfreiheit und Menschenrechte auf dem Papier nützen dir nichts wenn du sie nicht auch im wirklichen Leben hast.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



> Das politische System beruht auf den Grundsätzen der Demokratie und der Schura (Sharia).



Ein Passus wie dieser befindet/befand sich ziemlich sicher in so ziemlich jeder Verfassung eines Unrechtsstaates... Verfassungsartikel helfen wenig wenn sie nicht gelebt werden, weil Polizei, Justiz und Co auf Linie gebracht wurden.

Achja.. Beispiel Russland.. auch ein demokratischen Land mit demokratischer Verfassung die allen gleiche Rechte zusichert
Nur werden rechte Hooligans für Morde an 6-jährigen Tschetschenenkindern mal eben zu Geldbußen verurteil (waren ja zum Tatzeitpunkt betrunken - daher nur der Vorwurf "Rowdytum")
Neuerdings berufen sich Menschen nach Morden an Homosexuellen auf das Motiv "Hass auf Homosexuelle" - und es wirkt sich strafmildernd aus


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Deutschland ist auch nicht das einzige Land, wo Staat und Religion getrennt sind
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach nicht zwangsläufig.
> 
> ...


 
Naja ein Krieg der gegen angebliche Massenvernichtungswaffen geführt worden ist, gegen mehrere Kreuzzüge im Namen der Religionen.

Aber gut, deine USA-Nein haltung ist nicht zu überlesen. 


Auch in der Türkei gibt es Kirchen, habe es ja nicht abgestritten, nur müssen andersgläubige in Islamischen Staaten sehr viel einstecken, oft den Tod.


@Anticrist


Russland ist nur aufm Papier Demokratisch. Das läuft dort doch genau so, wie zur Zeit von Hitlers Machtergreifung.


----------



## Ahab (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Eine (indirekte) Militärdiktatur ist ein liberales und modernes Staatssystem? Interessant....



Richtig. Ist es natürlich nicht. So wie ich die Vorgänge verstehe, ist ein liberales und modernes politisches System aber zumindest das Ziel. Natürlich kann es jetzt auch zu einem Gerangel zwischen Militär und Zivilbevölkerung kommen. Die Gegner von Mursi haben die Möglichkeit einer Militärdiktatur aber scheinbar billigend in Kauf genommen. Zumindest denke ich nicht, dass sie so dumm waren, so etwas nicht mit einzuberechnen. 




Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Btw: Ein Staat ist nicht dazu verpflichtet säkular zu sein.


 
Nicht von Rechtswegen, nein. Doch es hat Gründe, warum Europa eine circa 500 Jahre andauernde religiöse und religiös/politische Aufklärungsphase durchschritten hat. Denn religiöse Statuten in eine politische Verfassung aufzunehmen, zieht unweigerlich irrationale rechtliche Entscheidungen nach sich. Und eine Staatsversammlung, die die Sharia als Rechtsgrundlage in seine Verfassung aufnimmt ist in meinen Augen ganz klar gewillt, rechtliche Entscheidungen zugunsten religiöser Ansichten und Traditionen zu fällen. So etwas eine Rechtsgrundlage zu geben finde ich unverantwortlich, ganz besonders in Bezug auf die Sharia.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> @Anticrist
> 
> 
> Russland ist nur aufm Papier Demokratisch. Das läuft dort doch genau so, wie zur Zeit von Hitlers Machtergreifung.


 
"Nur auf dem Papier demokratisch" war genau der Punkt auf den ich hinaus wollte


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

@Seeefe
Ich könnte auch genauso gut den 1.Weltkrieg als Beispiel nehmen, aber ich hab mich für die größten Unmenschlichkeiten in der nahelegenden Vergangenheit entschieden, um nicht so weit in die Vergangenheit zurückgreifen zu müssen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Russland ist nur aufm Papier Demokratisch. Das läuft dort doch genau so, wie zur Zeit von Hitlers Machtergreifung.


Nur haben sich da die Volksvertreter wissentlich selbst entmachtet. Aber eine Demokratie war es danach sicher nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Mursi und die Muslimbrüder sind eine Bedrohung für Agypten, die Bevölkerung und den Nahen Osten gewesen, deswegen ist eine Absetzung dieses fundamentalistischen Regimes zu begrüßen. Ägypten bleibt jedoch ein Pulverfass. Zwar bevorzuge ich grundlegend eine Militärdiktatur einem fundamentalistischen System wie dem Mursis, jedoch wäre es nun wünschenswert, dass nach einer Übergangsphase die Bevölkerung die Chance bekommt, eine freiheitliche Demokratie ohne fundamentalistische Grundstruktur zu errichten, sofern überhaupt gewünscht oder realisierbar.



Ein erheblicher Teil der Bevölkerung war und ist für ein theokratisches System...
Das vergessen irgendwie scheinbar immer alle, sobald es um Staaten im arabischen Raum geht: Teile der Bevölkerung wollen keine westliche Demokratie und noch wesentlich größere Teile sind zu keinen Kompromissen bereit, unabhängig davon, was sie wollen. Unter diesen Bedingungen eine funktionierende Demokratie zu errichten ist verdammt schwer - und bei regelmäßigem Einsatz von Gewalt und Waffen unmöglich.

(ich darf daran erinnern, dass Deutschland, mit wesentlich besseren Ausgangsvorraussetzungen, rund 70 Jahre, internationale Hilfe und 2-3 Versuche -mit einem nicht ganz unerheblichen Rückschlag dazwischen- gebraucht hat, um zu einem demokratischen Staat zu werden)




Andrej schrieb:


> Und wie viele Menschen hat Mursi getötet?Man hätte Mursi mehr Zeit geben müssen,um zu sehen wie es weiter geht.In einem Jahr kann man nichts erreichen und wenn man was erreichen will,braucht man viel Geld,das Ägypten nicht hat.



Mursi hat in seiner Regierungszeit so einiges ins Rollen gebracht, da gab es garantiert keine Einschränkungen. Das Problem war die Richtung sämtlicher seiner Entscheidungen - Islamismus.




Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> 2/3 der Wähler haben bei der Volksabstimmung für die Verfassung gestimmt.



2/3 der Wahlbeteiligten. Nicht 2/3 der Wahlberechtigten.



> Wer sich die Verfassung, welche die Regierung entworfen hat, auch nur oberflächlich anschaut, wird feststellen, dass sich Mursi nicht zum Diktator ernannt hat.


 
Bereits das Zustandekommen der Verfassung war alles andere als demokratisch und repräsentativ und die Regierungsmitglieder wurden iirc vom Präsidenten ausgesucht.




Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Dies war bitter nötig. Z.B. hatte die Justiz kurzerhand die Parlamentswahl für ungültig und somit das Parlament für aufgelöst erklärt.



Und das nicht gerade ohne Grund. Statt Neuwahlen zu organisieren hat Mursi danach aber die Machtlücke kurzerhand mit sich selbst gefüllt.




Yassen schrieb:


> Naja auch Deutschland glaube ich hat den Eid auf die Bibel. Man kann so einen staat bauen denn vieles was darin steht ist noch nicht mal so doof man muss es nur im Zusammenhang betrachten. Und man darf niemanden eine religion oder unvernünftige regeln einer religion aufdrücken.


 
Es ist einen Unterschied, ob man einen Staat auf eine Religion baut, oder ob man sich für die Verfassung eines Staates ein paar gute Ideen ausleiht. In ersterem Fall erhebst du nämlich die Religion zur ultima ratio und das bedeutet nicht nur, dass es schwierig wird, sich auf "vieles", was darin steht, zu beschränken, sondern das bedeutet auch, dass du eine Institution "Gott" einführst, die über Exekutive, Legislative und Judikative steht und die durch nicht-demokratisch ernannte Personen vertreten wird.
Ein religiöser Staat erreicht im best case ein Demokratieniveau, dass mit einer konstitutionellen Monarchie vergleichbar ist und im Worst Case ist er eine reine Tyrannei. Und der Übergang dazwischen ist extrem fließend.




Threshold schrieb:


> Nein.
> Sowas machen nur US Präsidenten. Aber nicht weil sie es machen müssen sondern weil es gerne gesehen wird.
> Clinton hatte das damals nach seiner Wiederwahl nicht gemacht und wurde dafür -- vor allem von der christlichen Rechten die die USA für den Staat Gottes auf Erden halten -- stark kritisiert.
> 
> ...


 
Staat und Kirche sind in Deutschland nicht getrennt. Wir haben kirchliche Vertreter in jedem zweiten Ausschuss sitzen, wir haben regelmäßige Treffen zwischen Kirchenvertretern und Regierungsmitgliedern, wir gestalten Gesetze nach unserer "christlichen Tradition", der deutsche Staat finanziert mit gigantischen Summen kirchliche Einrichtungen, die Kirche genießt exklusive Sonderrechte und spezifische Gesetze, sie hat Verwaltungshoheit über Bereiche staatlicher Universitäten, wir haben kirchliche Zwangsindoktrination in unseren Bildungseinrchtungen,......... (man kann die Liste sicherlich sehr weit fortsetzen, nachdem man den Brechreiz überwunden hat) Und unsere Regierungschefin ist afaik auch auf Gott vereidigt - und damit sind weder Yawehe noch Allah gemeint (von unserem Präsidenten braucht man gar nicht erst zu reden).
Selbst die größten Wirtschaftsverteter dürften weniger Einfluss und Sonderstatus haben, als die Kirche in Deutschland.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Staat und Kirche sind in Deutschland nicht getrennt. Wir haben kirchliche Vertreter in jedem zweiten Ausschuss sitzen, wir haben regelmäßige Treffen zwischen Kirchenvertretern und Regierungsmitgliedern, wir gestalten Gesetze nach unserer "christlichen Tradition", der deutsche Staat finanziert mit gigantischen Summen kirchliche Einrichtungen, die Kirche genießt exklusive Sonderrechte und spezifische Gesetze, sie hat Verwaltungshoheit über Bereiche staatlicher Universitäten, wir haben kirchliche Zwangsindoktrination in unseren Bildungseinrchtungen,......... (man kann die Liste sicherlich sehr weit fortsetzen, nachdem man den Brechreiz überwunden hat) Und unsere Regierungschefin ist afaik auch auf Gott vereidigt - und damit sind weder Yawehe noch Allah gemeint (von unserem Präsidenten braucht man gar nicht erst zu reden).
> Selbst die größten Wirtschaftsverteter dürften weniger Einfluss und Sonderstatus haben, als die Kirche in Deutschland.


 
Das weiß ich. Aber du kanst aus der Kirche austreten und dann bezhalst du keine Kirchensteuer mehr.
Dass kirchliche Einrichtungen wie die Caritas oder die Diakonie zu 100% vom Staat bezahlt werden ist auch bekannt.
Aber das hat nichts damit zu tun dass Staat und Kirche nicht voneinander unabhängig sind.
Eher ist die Kirche vom Staat abhängig denn ohne sein Wohlwollen gibt es die Kirche in der form nicht.
Allerdings kannst du ein soziales Netz wie eben Caritas oder Diakonie nicht mit privaten Mitteln finanzieren.
Eher müsstest du die Frage stellen was die Kirche mit den ganzen Kirchensteuern macht die sie einnimmt.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



> Und das nicht gerade ohne Grund. Statt Neuwahlen zu organisieren hat Mursi danach aber die Machtlücke kurzerhand mit sich selbst gefüllt.


Wer hätte den garantieren können, dass die Justiz nach den Neuwahlen nicht wider kurzerhand das Parlament auflöst?


> Es ist einen Unterschied, ob man einen Staat auf eine Religion baut, oder ob man sich für die Verfassung eines Staates ein paar gute Ideen ausleiht. In ersterem Fall erhebst du nämlich die Religion zur ultima ratio und das bedeutet nicht nur, dass es schwierig wird, sich auf "vieles", was darin steht, zu beschränken, sondern das bedeutet auch, dass du eine Institution "Gott" einführst, die über Exekutive, Legislative und Judikative steht *und die durch nicht-demokratisch ernannte Personen vertreten wird.*
> Ein religiöser Staat erreicht im best case ein Demokratieniveau, dass mit einer konstitutionellen Monarchie vergleichbar ist und im Worst Case ist er eine reine Tyrannei. Und der Übergang dazwischen ist extrem fließend.


3 von den 4 großen Kalifen wurden durch Wahlen bestimmt.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Ich finde man muss nochmal differenzieren und zwar zwischen Kirche+Staat und/oder Religion+Staat.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein erheblicher Teil [...] um zu einem demokratischen Staat zu werden)


 Korrekt. Ist mir ja auch durchaus bekannt (bin als Politik- und Geschichtsstudent gewissermaßen "vom Fach" ); nichts anderes wollte ich, zugegeben stark verkürzt, mit "sofern überhaupt gewünscht oder realisierbar" ausdrücken. Der Allheilgedanke einer "Demokratie" des Westens für alle Kulturen ist zum Scheitern verdammt, besonders in Zeiten wie diesen, in denen in der westlichen Welt die demokratischen Regime verstärkt zu bröckeln beginnen. Nicht umsonst bezeichnen die Profs. unsere gegenwärtigen politischen Systeme im Westen vermehrt als postdemokratische Parteiendiktaturen. Die gewaltsame Einsetzung westlicher Dikaturen in Kulturen, welche in der Mehrheit diese gar nicht wollen, stehen unangenehm in der Tradition des Imperialismus - am amerikanisch/europäischen Wesen soll die Welt verwesen, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich finde man muss nochmal differenzieren und zwar zwischen Kirche+Staat und/oder Religion+Staat.


 
Die Kirche ist in erster Linie ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen das ebenso wie alle anderen auch versucht Personalkosten zu senken.
Du darfst nicht mal streiken wenn du für die Kirche arbeitest und kannst geklündigt werden wenn du aus der Kirche austrittst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Aber du kanst aus der Kirche austreten und dann bezhalst du keine Kirchensteuer mehr.



Schlimm genug, dass es eine "Kirchensteuer" überhaupt gibt (ich würde meine Rechnungen auch gerne mal vom Finanzamt eintreiben lassen können...), aber diesen Austritt musst du auch noch zusätzlich bezahlen. Und die gesamten Zuwendungen zur Kirche, die gleich ganz über den Staatshaushalt laufen, zahlst du danach auch weiterhin mit deinen Steuern. Viel mehr kostenlosen Service kann sich die Kirche wohl kaum wünschen, oder?



> Dass kirchliche Einrichtungen wie die Caritas oder die Diakonie zu 100% vom Staat bezahlt werden ist auch bekannt.
> Aber das hat nichts damit zu tun dass Staat und Kirche nicht voneinander unabhängig sind.
> Eher ist die Kirche vom Staat abhängig denn ohne sein Wohlwollen gibt es die Kirche in der form nicht.



Häh? Wo zeigt sich da bitte schön ein Abhängigkeitsverhältnis? Macht der Staat an irgend einer Stelle Vorschriften? Setzt er auch nur die in der Verfassung festgeschriebenen Grundrechte (z.B. keine Diskriminierung aufgrund der Religionszugehörigkeit) durch? Nein. De facto fordert die Kirche gelt und erhält es kommentarlos, darf es anschließend nach belieben für ihre Zwecke und zur Aufbesserung ihres Rufes einsetzen. Der Staat tritt hier nicht als übergeordnete Geberinstanz auf, sondern als untergeordneter Abgabenzahler.



> Allerdings kannst du ein soziales Netz wie eben Caritas oder Diakonie nicht mit privaten Mitteln finanzieren.



Nö, das nicht. Aber wenn sie eben als private Organisationen nicht machbar sind, dann sollten es staatliche Institutionen sein, die z.B. auch die Grundwerte der Nation vertreten. Stattdessen sind es Institutionen eines privaten Vereins, dem sich mittlerweile weite Teile der Bevölkerung nicht mehr zugehörig fühlen, und der diese nach seinem Gutdünken führen kann. Auf Kosten aller.



> Eher müsstest du die Frage stellen was die Kirche mit den ganzen Kirchensteuern macht die sie einnimmt.



Die Frage sollen die Stellen, die Kirchensteuer zahlen. Mich stört an der nur der Verwaltungsteil, den die Kirche auf Staatskosten abwickeln lässt. Würde sie das selbst regeln -so wie jede andere (Religions- und sonstige Gemeinschaft) auch!-, bestände an dieser Stelle die vollständige Trennung zwischen Staat und Religion, die man in einem an den Menschenrechten orientierten Rechtsstaat erwarten kann.




Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Wer hätte den garantieren können, dass die Justiz nach den Neuwahlen nicht wider kurzerhand das Parlament auflöst?



Die Justiz kann in einem Rechtsstaat nur auf Grundlage von Gesetzen aktiv werden. Wenn diese nicht gebrochen werden, ist sie machtlos (oder missbraucht ihre Macht und kann dann ihrerseits zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden).



> 3 von den 4 großen Kalifen wurden durch Wahlen bestimmt.


 
Bei keiner einzigen davon waren alle volljährigen Mitglieder der Gesellschaft unberücksichtigt ihrer Religion, Ethnie, Geschlecht, etc. wahlberechtigt. Desweiteren lagen massive Einschränkungen beim passiven Wahlrecht vor, es konnte sich nur ein sehr kleiner Personenkreis überhaupt zur Wahl stellen. Beides hat mit Demokratie nichts zu tun - und beides ist leider in diversen religiösen Staaten bis heute zu beobachten. (Im Falle der Diskriminierung meist "nur" inoffiziell durch Wahlfälschung oder -beeinflussung, z.B. gewaltsame Gruppen in der Nähe von Wahllokalen oder Unregelmäßigkeiten bei der Wahlorganisation in von Minderheiten geprägten Vierteln)


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Kirche ist in erster Linie ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen das ebenso wie alle anderen auch versucht Personalkosten zu senken.
> Du darfst nicht mal streiken wenn du für die Kirche arbeitest und kannst geklündigt werden wenn du aus der Kirche austrittst.


 
Darauf wollt ich mich damit eig. garnicht so richtig beziehen.

Meinte mehr, das Staaten, die Kirche und Staat getrennt/nicht getrennt haben, komplett anders ticken, als Staaten die auf Religionen an sich aufbauen, bzw. es nicht tun.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Häh? Wo zeigt sich da bitte schön ein Abhängigkeitsverhältnis? Macht der Staat an irgend einer Stelle Vorschriften? Setzt er auch nur die in der Verfassung festgeschriebenen Grundrechte (z.B. keine Diskriminierung aufgrund der Religionszugehörigkeit) durch? Nein. De facto fordert die Kirche gelt und erhält es kommentarlos, darf es anschließend nach belieben für ihre Zwecke und zur Aufbesserung ihres Rufes einsetzen. Der Staat tritt hier nicht als übergeordnete Geberinstanz auf, sondern als untergeordneter Abgabenzahler.


 
Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen dass eigentlich der Staat am längeren Hebel sitzt ihn aber nie drückt.
Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen dass die Einnahmen der Kirchen über die Steuer abgeschafft werden sollen und sie rein von Spenden leben wie alle anderen auch.
Immerhin besitzen Kirchen in praktisch jeder Gemeinde im Zentrum dessen einen sehr guten Bauplatz. 
Aber die Trennung von Staat und Kirche bezieht sich nur auf die Gewaltentreilung und nicht im gesellschjaftlichen Bereich.

Und dass Deutschland christlich geprägt ist kannst du eben in jeder Gemeinde sehen wenn du in dessen Zentrum gehst und schaust was da gebaut ist.
Mich würde es aber viel mehr stören wenn ich direkt nach der Bibel bzw. nach dem Wohlwolllen von ein paar geistlichen konservativen Beschränkern leben müsste die selbst im Mittelalter stehen geblieben sind.
Von daher nehme ich persönlich das kleinere Übel und trete eben aus der Kirche aus und spare mir die Zahlung dieser Abgabe.


----------



## Yassen (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schlimm genug, dass es eine "Kirchensteuer" überhaupt gibt (ich würde meine Rechnungen auch gerne mal vom Finanzamt eintreiben lassen können...), aber diesen Austritt musst du auch noch zusätzlich bezahlen. Und die gesamten Zuwendungen zur Kirche, die gleich ganz über den Staatshaushalt laufen, zahlst du danach auch weiterhin mit deinen Steuern. Viel mehr kostenlosen Service kann sich die Kirche wohl kaum wünschen, oder?


 
Du musst bedenen es gibt vile gesselschaftne die ihre beiträge über das Finazamt laufen lassen können. Zum Beispiel kann das auch ein islamistische Glaubensgemeinschaft in Hessen nun machen.
*
@ruyven_macaran: Nur als Frage was ist für dich die Kirche ?*


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Yassen schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran: Nur als Frage was ist für dich die Kirche ?



für mich ist die Kirche eine Organisation die ihre Vorteile daraus zieht dass es Menschen gibt die an einen Gott glauben.
Das gleiche Prinzip kannst du auch auf andere Sekten übertragen.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Da kann man auch nichts gegen machen, die letzten Jahrhunderte war Deutschland halt Christlich, das verfliegt ja nicht von einem auf den anderen Tag. Finde ich aber auch garnicht schlimm, steht halt ne Kirche im Dorf, oder ein Kreuz an der Wand im Rathaus. 

Ich finde aber die Aussage, der Staat in Deutschland sei von der Kirche nicht wirklich getrennt, nur weil die Kirche ihre Einnahmen über die Steuer abwicklet, finde ich fragwürdig.

Und auch wenn DE nicht richtig von der Kirche getrennt sein sollte, dann aber aufjedenfall von der Religion.



Ich finde oft, das zu viele Kirche und die Religion in einen Topf werfen. Ich bin kein Fan von Religionsunterricht, aber in dem merkt man nicht zu selten, das die Kirche eig. genau das Gegenteil davon macht, wie es in der Bibel steht. 
Auch ist und war die Kirche ein ausbäuter Verein. Soviel Geld wie die Kirche mit dem Elend anderer Menschen verdient hat, ich glaube da ist es auch heute noch Schwer, eine ebenbürtige Organisation zu finden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber die Trennung von Staat und Kirche bezieht sich nur auf die Gewaltentreilung und nicht im gesellschjaftlichen Bereich.



Wenn die Kirche auf Staatskosten dafür sorgt, dass z.T. in ganzen Gegenden keine Abtreibungen möglich oder auch nur zeitnah die Pille danach verfügbar ist, dann werden das Betroffene ganz sicher als Machtausübung empfinden...




Yassen schrieb:


> Du musst bedenen es gibt vile gesselschaftne die ihre beiträge über das Finazamt laufen lassen können. Zum Beispiel kann das auch ein islamistische Glaubensgemeinschaft in Hessen nun machen.



Erstmal wurde sowieso nur ein von sehr vielen Glaubensgemeinschaften akzeptiert, zum anderen muss, sollten diese eine Kirchensteuer erheben wollen, auch noch das Land zustimmen.



> @ruyven_macaran: Nur als Frage was ist für dich die Kirche ?



Im hiesigen Kontext meinte ich die beiden großen christlichen Kirchenverbände (römisch-kathlisch, EKD) in Deutschland, die die beschriebenen Sonderrechte haben und nutzen.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Da kann man auch nichts gegen machen, die letzten Jahrhunderte war Deutschland halt Christlich, das verfliegt ja nicht von einem auf den anderen Tag.



Die Frage ist, ob man es mit staatlichen Mitteln erhalten muss.



> Finde ich aber auch garnicht schlimm, steht halt ne Kirche im Dorf, oder ein Kreuz an der Wand im Rathaus.



Kirchen (Moscheen, Synagogen, Druidenheine) können so viele im Dorf stehen, wie sie wollen, wären da nicht die Ausnahmen vom Lärmschutzgesetzt, aber wenn eine öffentliche Institution an eine Religion gebunden wird (also z.B. ein Rathaus als christlich markiert), dann ist eine Trennung von Staat und Religion ebensowenig gegeben, wie eine Gleichbehandlung von Glaubensgemeinschaften und oft genug ist es auch ein klares Zeichen dafür, dass die Gleichbehandlung von Personen unabhängig ihres Glaubens nicht mehr gegeben ist.




> Ich finde aber die Aussage, der Staat in Deutschland sei von der Kirche nicht wirklich getrennt, nur weil die Kirche ihre Einnahmen über die Steuer abwicklet, finde ich fragwürdig.



Das ist der kleinere Teil. Es wurde noch sehr viel anderes gesagt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Kirche auf Staatskosten dafür sorgt, dass z.T. in ganzen Gegenden keine Abtreibungen möglich oder auch nur zeitnah die Pille danach verfügbar ist, dann werden das Betroffene ganz sicher als Machtausübung empfinden...


 
Du spielst auf den Fall an der für Diskussionen gesorgt hat.
Aber du bist ja nicht gezwungen in ein katholisches Krankenhaus zu gehen. Evangelische Krankenhäuser haben mit der Pille danach keine Probleme.
Und staatliche Krankenhäuser sowieso nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Nein, ich spiele auf das Umfeld dieses Falls an. Denn es gibt durchaus Regionen in Süddeutschland, in denen ettliche Dutzend Kilometer zwischen nicht-katholischen Krankenhäusern liegen sollen. Die sind nunmal kein Zusatzangebot der Kirchen, sondern Teil der staatlich finanzierten Grundversorgung - mit dem Schönheitsfehler, dass die katholische Kirche dann darüber entscheidet, was denn nun eigentlich Grundversorgung sein soll und was nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Ich finde Religion sollte Privat Sache sein, und der Staat laizistisch.

aber leider geht das nicht immer überall so.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> mit dem Schönheitsfehler, dass die katholische Kirche dann darüber entscheidet, was denn nun eigentlich Grundversorgung sein soll und was nicht.


 
Dürfen sie aber nicht. Alleine der Arzt entscheidet bei einem medizinischen Fall.
Und wenn sich der Arzt oder Patient von der Krankenhausverwaltung unter druck setzten lässt oder gesetzt wird -- Deutschland ist ein Rechtsstaat.

Abgesehen davon hat das weniger etwas mit Ägypten zu tun.


----------



## Yassen (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich finde Religion sollte Privat Sache sein, und der Staat laizistisch.
> 
> aber leider geht das nicht immer überall so.


 
Naja  hier ist immer etwas Toleranz gefragt ob Religion Privatsache sein  sollte. Ich kenne so mancher religiöse projekt ohne das es manchen  stadteilen noch schlechter gehen würde.



Threshold schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon hat das weniger etwas mit Ägypten zu tun.


 
ja *ruyven_macaran* Warum gibt es hier nicht schon ärger ist schon eine große OT  Welle 

Ich spoiler es mal lieber ist ja Off topic
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=bbcode#spoiler


Spoiler



Zugleich rege ich mal an nicht mehr von kirche zu sprechen damit meint man nähmliche alle Christen. Lieber Katholiken oder Evangelische Christen.

Und ja die Katholische Kirch ist da sehr verklemmt. Aber bei der Abtreibung sind das nicht nur die Katholiken. (Hängt einfach damit zusammen das wenn keine vergewaltigung vorliegt ( bei der ist es auch ein tötung aber unter anderen umständen) ein Mensch getötet wird.) Es ist gut das es diese möglichkeit gibt aber ich bin kalr dagegen das es ein allheilmittel ist.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=bbcode#spoiler


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=bbcode#spoiler


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Yeah, ist mir nach meinem letzten Post auch aufgefallen. Aber bei euch kann man sowas wohl einfach nicht im Sande versacken lassen 

Fest steht jedenfalls, dass religiöse Institutionen auch im angeblich säkularisierten Deutschland an allen Ecken und Enden in Staatsfunktionen hineinwirken. Solange wir also wichtige Teile unseres Sozial- und Gesundheitssystem aus Rom kontrollieren lassen und unsere Feiertage von einem historisch nicht ausreichend belegten gut 2000 Jahre alten Palästinenser ableiten, sollten wir Ägypten und die Islamisten nicht von einem alzu hohen Ross betrachten. Die wollen der Religion zwar einen deutlich größeren Einfluss zusprechen, als die CSU - aber letztlich ist das ein gradueller Prozess und es gibt zwischen "0" und "100%" keine objektiven Grenzen, wann "zuviel" bzw. "zuwenig" Religion im Staatsapparat steckt.


Und jetzt sag mal jemand was zu den Ausschreitungen der letzten Nacht, damit das Thema untergeht


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn bezüglich der Themen "Kirche und Staat" sowie "Demokratieverständnis im Islam" neue Threads eröffnet werden, da ich einerseits auch gerne etwas dazu sagen würde, andererseits aber nicht für noch mehr zum "Themensalat" beitragen will.


----------



## Yassen (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yeah, ist mir nach meinem letzten Post auch aufgefallen. Aber bei euch kann man sowas wohl einfach nicht im Sande versacken lassen
> 
> Fest steht jedenfalls, dass religiöse Institutionen auch im angeblich säkularisierten Deutschland an allen Ecken und Enden in Staatsfunktionen hineinwirken. Solange wir also wichtige Teile unseres Sozial- und Gesundheitssystem aus Rom kontrollieren lassen und unsere Feiertage von einem historisch nicht ausreichend belegten gut 2000 Jahre alten Palästinenser ableiten, sollten wir Ägypten und die Islamisten nicht von einem alzu hohen Ross betrachten. Die wollen der Religion zwar einen deutlich größeren Einfluss zusprechen, als die CSU - aber letztlich ist das ein gradueller Prozess und es gibt zwischen "0" und "100%" keine objektiven Grenzen, wann "zuviel" bzw. "zuwenig" Religion im Staatsapparat steckt.
> 
> ...


 

Aber gerne schlimm schlimm die ausschreitungen aber wenn sie sich prügeln hilft das keinem weiter 

Ich vermute der Palestinensäer war Jesus musst aber bedenken dass es sonst nur noch 4 Feiertage gibt wenn wir die Christlichen abschaffen.  und ich behaupte mal er ist besser bewiesen als Mohammed. So und jetzt ist von meiner seite schluss. 

@ all ich sage zu dem Thema jetzt nichts mehr


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yeah, ist mir nach meinem letzten Post auch aufgefallen. Aber bei euch kann man sowas wohl einfach nicht im Sande versacken lassen
> 
> Fest steht jedenfalls, dass religiöse Institutionen auch im angeblich säkularisierten Deutschland an allen Ecken und Enden in Staatsfunktionen hineinwirken. Solange wir also wichtige Teile unseres Sozial- und Gesundheitssystem aus Rom kontrollieren lassen und unsere Feiertage von einem historisch nicht ausreichend belegten gut 2000 Jahre alten Palästinenser ableiten, sollten wir Ägypten und die Islamisten nicht von einem alzu hohen Ross betrachten. Die wollen der Religion zwar einen deutlich größeren Einfluss zusprechen, als die CSU - aber letztlich ist das ein gradueller Prozess und es gibt zwischen "0" und "100%" keine objektiven Grenzen, wann "zuviel" bzw. "zuwenig" Religion im Staatsapparat steckt.
> 
> ...


 

Eins will von mir aus noch gesagt werden.

Für mich ist Staat und Kirhce/Religion getrennt, wenn die Kirche/Religion keine Macht über mich ausüben kann. 

Das ist mMn in DE der Fall.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und jetzt sag mal jemand was zu den Ausschreitungen der letzten Nacht, damit das Thema untergeht


 
Ich habe nichts mitbekommen. Gibt es irgenwo einen Link?



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn bezüglich der Themen "Kirche und Staat" sowie "Demokratieverständnis im Islam" neue Threads eröffnet werden, da ich einerseits auch gerne etwas dazu sagen würde, andererseits aber nicht für noch mehr zum "Themensalat" beitragen will.


 
Und wieso eröffnest du keinen neuen Thread dafür?
Andererseits gibt es -- denke ich -- schon da was passendes bzw. wo es mit rein könnte. Musst mal schauen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Ich meine, ein Regierungsoberhaupt sollte zurücktreten, wenn das Volk es fordert wie hier und sogar Menschen bei Massendemonstrationen ums Leben kommen. Allerdings meine ich auch, dass das Volk sein Regierungsoberhaupt akzeptieren sollte. Ich geh auch nicht raus und mache auf der Strasse Krawall, weil mir Merkel nicht passt. Meine Meinung läuft darauf hinaus, dass sich die Menschen zivilisiert benehmen sollten, und zwar alle - das Staatsoberhaupt und auch der kleine Mann aus dem Volk. Für mich ist die ganze Geschichte da unten in erster Linie nur ein Aushängeschild für mangelnde Zivilisiertheit und damit eine Blamage für das Land.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts mitbekommen. Gibt es irgenwo einen Link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Meine Erfahrung bis jetzt war, dass sobald Off-Topic-Themen aufkommen, der Moderator ein neuen Thread aufmacht und im jeweiligen Thread auf den neuen Thread hinweist. Ich wollte dem Moderator nicht die Arbeit wegnehmen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung bis jetzt war, dass sobald Off-Topic-Themen aufkommen, der Moderator ein neuen Thread aufmacht und im jeweiligen Thread auf den neuen Thread hinweist. Ich wollte dem Moderator nicht die Arbeit wegnehmen.


 
Aber der Moderator ist immer ziemlich genervt wenn er Posts in einen extra Thread auslagern muss. 

Ich hätte kein Problem wenn du einen solchen Thread neu aufmachst. 
Und die größte islamische Demokratie ist doch Indonesien wenn ich nicht irre.
Das sind halt Asiaten. Die haben eine andere Kultur als arabische Staaten. Du müsstest also zum Demokratieverständis und Islam auch die arabische Kultur mit einbringen. Das hat schließlich auch Auswirkungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts mitbekommen. Gibt es irgenwo einen Link?



Ohne Ende und ständig neue. Einfach nach "Ausschreittungen" und wahlweise Kairo, Alexandria, Ägypten,... googlen. Seit Freitag brend die Straße. z.B.:
Ägypten: Viele Tote und Hunderte Verletzte bei Ausschreitungen | tagesschau.de




> Andererseits gibt es -- denke ich -- schon da was passendes bzw. wo es mit rein könnte. Musst mal schauen.


 
Nichtmal ich erinnere mich an eigenen Thread zur Säkularisierung in Deutschland - also wenn dann wäre er so alt, dass man ihm seine Totenruhe gönnen könnte 




Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich meine, ein Regierungsoberhaupt sollte zurücktreten, wenn das Volk es fordert wie hier und sogar Menschen bei Massendemonstrationen ums Leben kommen.



Das Problem ist halt "Das Volk". Wenn Zehntausende, selbst wenn Hunderttausende auf den Straßen stehen, ist das in einem Staat mit Millionen Einwohnern immer noch eine Minderheit. Ich erinnere z.B. an die tollen BW-Wutbürgerdemos, die amtlichen Abstimmungsergebnissen zu Folge letztlich nicht einmal die Mehrheit, geschweige denn "das Volk" repräsentierten.
Und Tote bei Massendemonstrationen...
Deutschland hat ein 2/3 Jahrhundert mehr Erfahrung mit Demonstrationen in einer Demokratie, als Ägypten, bereitet diese wesentlich besser vor (z.B. sind sie überhaupt angemeldet...) und trotzdem gibt es quasi keine größere Demo (und unsere "Großdemos" sind klein im Vergleich zu diesen Landesweiten Protesten), nach der nicht massive Grundrechtsverletzungen beklagt und Personen in ärztlicher Behandlung sind. Bei einem Polizeiapparat, der in einer Diktatur ausgebildet wird, fehlen Deeskalationskenntnisse komplett.




Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung bis jetzt war, dass sobald Off-Topic-Themen aufkommen, der Moderator ein neuen Thread aufmacht und im jeweiligen Thread auf den neuen Thread hinweist. Ich wollte dem Moderator nicht die Arbeit wegnehmen.


 
Wir sind sehr dankbar dafür, wenn uns jemand Arbeit wegnimmt  (Ernst gemeint: Man muss z.B. auch nicht auf nen Mod warten, wenn in einem Thread was schief läuft, sondern kann auch als normaler User mal darauf hinweisen, dass es sowas wie Regeln gibt)
Freiwillig einen Thread splitten mache ich eigentlich nur, wenn die Offtopic-Diskussion zu viele saubere, durchdachte Posts enthält, als dass man sie einfach löschen könnte und die Ausgangsdisskusion noch zu aktiv ist, um das ganze Ding einfach zu schließen. Denn so ein Split ist in der Tat ganz schnell mal 30-60 Minuten Arbeit und eigentlich hat man dann doch noch anderes mit seiner Freizeit vor...

In diesem Fall diesem Fall ist das Starten eines neuen Threads übrigens auch mit relativ wenig Aufwand verbunden - man kann ja einfach die vorhandenen Posts zitieren und verlinken und direkt einsteigen, ohne erstmal langwierig Grundinformationen rauszukramen.


----------



## Alrikus (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



> Eins will von mir aus noch gesagt werden.
> 
> Für mich ist Staat und Kirhce/Religion getrennt, wenn die Kirche/Religion keine Macht über mich ausüben kann.
> 
> Das ist mMn in DE der Fall.



Bist du wirklich dieser Meinung? Selbst hier in diesem Thread wurden doch ausreichend Beispiele dafür aufgeführt, in welch vielfältiger Weise die Religion heute noch Macht über dich ausübt. Das sind die Feiertage noch das kleinste Beispiel. Ich möchte ja gar nicht anzweifeln, dass Deutschland das Prädikat laizistisch schon wohl im Prinzip verdient hat, aber es gibt trotzdem noch ne ganze Menge zu optimieren. Der Einfluss der Kirchen (und damit mittelbar der Religion) ist in vielen Bereichen, man denke hier vor allem mal an soziale Einrichtungen, nach wie vor ungemein groß. Auch der informelle Einfluss - zeigt sich vor allem bei der Vergabe von öffentlichen Aufträgen -  ist immer noch enorm stark. Ich weiß nicht, ob du mal in dem von mir genannten Bereich gearbeitet hast, oder vielleicht Bekannt hast die das tun, aber die werden dir das sicher bestätigen können. Wie gesagt: Ich finde, wir haben da noch einen weiten Weg vor uns.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Das mit den sozialen Einrichtungen hatten wir schon.
Die sind zu 100% staatlich finanziert und ohne solche Einrichtungen geht es auch nicht.
Du kannst nicht 100% private Krankenhäuser haben die erst mal nach deiner Kreditwürdigkeit fragen bevor sie dich behandeln.
Dass die Kriche ihre Postition ausnutzt ist auch kein Geheimnis. Auch das wurde schon genannt.

Ebenso wurde erwäht dass das nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thread Thema zu tun hat. 

Wenn du das also erörtern willst bzw. auch ausweiten willst auf andere Staaten oder allgemein Staat vs Kirche oder was auch immer solltest du einen neuen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## Monsjo (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Gab es Staat VS. Kirche nicht letztes?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Als tatsächlich sachlich geführten Diskussionsthread eher nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Alrikus schrieb:


> Bist du wirklich dieser Meinung? Selbst hier in diesem Thread wurden doch ausreichend Beispiele dafür aufgeführt, in welch vielfältiger Weise die Religion heute noch Macht über dich ausübt. Das sind die Feiertage noch das kleinste Beispiel. Ich möchte ja gar nicht anzweifeln, dass Deutschland das Prädikat laizistisch schon wohl im Prinzip verdient hat, aber es gibt trotzdem noch ne ganze Menge zu optimieren. Der Einfluss der Kirchen (und damit mittelbar der Religion) ist in vielen Bereichen, man denke hier vor allem mal an soziale Einrichtungen, nach wie vor ungemein groß. Auch der informelle Einfluss - zeigt sich vor allem bei der Vergabe von öffentlichen Aufträgen -  ist immer noch enorm stark. Ich weiß nicht, ob du mal in dem von mir genannten Bereich gearbeitet hast, oder vielleicht Bekannt hast die das tun, aber die werden dir das sicher bestätigen können. Wie gesagt: Ich finde, wir haben da noch einen weiten Weg vor uns.



Ehm, ich sehe nicht das die Kirche irgendwie Macht über mich ausübt. Feiertage als Grund zu nennen, das die Kirche über einen Macht hat, sehe ich auch eher gegenteilig.


----------



## Anticrist (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Die Machtausübung ist eher subversiv... wie schon jemand sagte sitzen in allen größeren (und kleineren) Entscheidergremien immer auch kirchliche Vertreter die ganz normal Stimmberechtigt sind. 
Auch sitzen sie in Beiräten von TV Anstalten und üben hier Zensur aus  (aktueller Fall Karolin Kebekus, Dunk dem Herrn)
Oder ganz banales Beispiel.. an der Ostsee war ein Pfarrer der Meinung "Die Leute haben am Sonntag in der Kirche zu sein und nicht beim shoppen" und hat vor Gericht die Ladenöffnung am Sonntag angefochten und verbieten lassen..  in einer vom Tourismus abhängigen Stadt hat er damit viele Ihrer Existenz beraubt


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*



Anticrist schrieb:


> die Ladenöffnung am Sonntag angefochten und verbieten lassen.. in einer vom Tourismus abhängigen Stadt hat er damit viele Ihrer Existenz beraubt


Ich kann nicht glauben das eine Stadt "pleite geht", weil sie wie sonst auch in Deutschland üblich am Sonntag keine Geschäfte offen haben. 

Zum Thema Ägypten ist meine Meinung das es momentan schwer zu sagen ist wohin die Reise genau hingehen wird.


----------



## Anticrist (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Ganze Landkreise nicht, einzelne Geschäfte aber schon...


----------



## Yassen (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

*So @ all ich habe jetzt** hier: 
**http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ng-zwischen-kirche-und-staat-deutschland.html**
einen Thread eröffnet dort bitte zu dem thema Kirche und Staat in Deutschland getrennt ? weiterdiskutieren. *


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

Der Link geht nicht.


----------



## Yassen (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Militär setzt Mursi ab.. Meinungen ?*

korrigiert sorry


----------

